# POA height on service mast.



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The NEC does completely not address that issue. The only NEC rules are in 230.28. 

Often that issue is addressed in the power company rules. They specify the minimum mast size and maximum mast height.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The NEC does completely not address that issue. The only NEC rules are in 230.28.
> 
> Often that issue is addressed in the power company rules. They specify the minimum mast size and maximum mast height.


Thanx Don, I was thinking it might be a POCO thing. Now tell me if the following would require a guy wire and if so, why.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> Where in the NEC does is specify the maximum height above the roof line the POA is required to be before requiring a guy wire. I am looking through 230 and am either in the wrong section or overlooking it.


 230.28 says it needs to be of adequate strength or be supported by a guy wire. In your case I would attach a guy wire only take about ten minutes.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Julius793 said:


> 230.28 says it needs to be of adequate strength or be supported by a guy wire. In your case I would attach a guy wire only take about ten minutes.


What code article would you reference to require the guy wire?
I know you are citing 230.28, but is this an opinion or something concrete?


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

BTW this job passed inspection, but there is a story behind it.


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

aftershockews said:


> What code article would you reference to require the guy wire? I know you are citing 230.28, but is this an opinion or something concrete?


Well the nec is really letting the inspector ascertain what is considered "adequate strength"


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

don hit that right on: Its power company rule book.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mollydog said:


> don hit that right on: Its power company rule book.


The picture posted is the "passed inspection picture" which is where I left the POA to begin with. It failed on the 1st inspection because the POCO raised the POA just below then WH when they hooked it up. This caused a failed inspection.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

Out in Arizona we have detailed rules from both power companies of what they expect from us on power coming In. If it's not correct them move on. Everything is detailed out with measurements. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

mollydog said:


> don hit that right on: Its power company rule book.


When I install a new service that requires a mast, I cut it to where the total height from shingle to top of WH is 3'. This paticular job, I cut the mast the same length as the original. It was a "tree branch fell on the service drop and bent the mast" job.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Thanx Don, I was thinking it might be a POCO thing. Now tell me if the following would require a guy wire and if so, why.


I can't tell what size that conduit is, but looks too small to support an overhead drop.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

That conduit looks to have already Bent . Looks like **** .

Just Sayin .





Pete


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sometimes elevation is required.....>



~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> sometimes elevation is required.....>
> 
> 
> 
> ~CS~


If I ever put something that ugly up on some customer's roof, I would have to dive off said roof,head first with my hands in my back pockets in order to restore the honor of my family.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> If I ever put something that ugly up on some customer's roof, I would have to dive off said roof,head first with my hands in my back pockets in order to restore the honor of my family.


Well if you want to commit seppuku over something ugly, the back 1/2 of the structure this service mast is on has been condemned , and slated for demolition :whistling2:

Come on by, i'll lend you my katana Mac ....:laughing:

~CS~


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Wow, that is truly amazing. I don't even know what to say.
Is that 3/4" EMT and Minni's?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Masts have to be 2" by power company rules around here and I suspect that is standard. I personally feel that the guy support depends on the distance of the drop. If you have a long run obviously the need for guy protection is needed at lower heights. I have always used 3' as the max. for no support and then go from there depending on the drop. Obviously 4' would be fine if the drop is 10' or so. It is arbitrary and a authority having jurisdiction and power company call.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Our poco outlines what they want from us with documentation.


----------

